# BH76 backhoe dolly / storage setup.



## Aquamoose (Oct 29, 2015)

Tractor: Branson 3520h with BH76 backhoe by Ansung. I'm certain that they make the same backhoe for Kubota and others. I wanted to store the backhoe under my pallet rack that's 32" deep and with no worry about drooping hydraulics. 

























Build images...



























Pins that holds the rear dolly in place using existing holes. 









The image shows how low the whole thing is to the floor. It was a smidgen too low that I installed spacers on the front casters later (Not shown) because there was a very slight crown on the floor that it hung up on. 









Front end. This is 1 1/2" square tubing that fits snugly. Lifting this end only amounts to approx 40-50 lbs. I put it on a 2x4, snap this in, then set it down. 









I fabricated a "anti-droop" thingamabob to keep the bucket in position during storage. It's just an electrical plastic conduit I had laying around. I notched the end and slotted it to snap into place. The handle provides ease of removal.


----------



## Aquamoose (Oct 29, 2015)

continued...

















Finally, I wanted to "tip" the boom a little more forward than all the way up so I can keep the height profile lower. 









Next step is to clean & paint it all up. May do a construction yellow paint. ;-)


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome to the tractor forum Aquamoose. That is VERY NICE.


----------



## Dino22 (Apr 25, 2016)

Very nice, I will have to build one for my BH76 also


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

OUTSTANDING piece of work.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Great Job!!!


----------

